# gray fox mount



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Killed a gray fox last night (34 yards with my bow) and would like to get it mounted. Any ball parks on what I should pay, or does anyone have pics of a gray fox mount?


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm having a red fox done and the price on it was $425.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

I had some pics on my cell and figured out how to load em


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice kill!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great trophy with a bow.


----------



## kjdouble (Apr 8, 2006)

*fox mount*

Nice fox, they sure do have a beautiful coat this year.
If you would like to take a look at my website , it is 
mdtaxidermist.com
If you see something you like, feel free to give me a call and we can discuss what you are looking for in a mount. 
Thanks
KJ

Nature's Best Wildlife Artistry


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's one I got with my bow a few years ago. I think it was around 400. I provided the rock and made the base myself.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

I charge 325 in western ky if that helps


----------



## NJdroptine (Feb 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

nice I shot one with my bow in 2007 but stove it up to much to get mounted so i just got it tanned.


----------



## NJdroptine (Feb 17, 2010)

i just paid 500 for a red not to long ago


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

*redfox*

uh oh , I'm having a road kill red fox mounted ,full mount on a rock mold to hang on wall for 200 $ im concerned now ,hopefully it turns out nice..


----------

